# CARE Ambulance OCo/LCo comment? Offered position, trying to decide.



## SoCal911 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hows it going again emtlifers? So heres the deal, I currently work for AmeriCare ambulance and have for about 4 months. I love it here, ya theres the same complaints as every company. But its not enough for me to want to leave. I make 8/hr on 24's and get paid the FULL 24 and make overtime. I get 72-96 hours a week. Im also stationed on our primary fire cars and an IFT shift that typically gets a couple 911 - code 3 responses during a 24 hour shift, keeps it interesting. 

SO. I've tested and interviewed and ultimately was offered a posistion with CARE ambulance *no not the one in san diego or elsewhere, I know you'll flame me for that , but the carebears in OCo/LaCo that basically run 80% of all the 911. So heres my perdicament, I'm trying to decide between these two companies. I make good $$$ where I'm at and enjoy my job/co-workers/managers/dispatch-(for the most part) . 

So I have some question for those who work or have worked at CARE recently.

1. How many hours do you get? How hard to pick up extra hours? 

2. You're required to do IFT only for 6 months, do those cars ever cover and pick up 911 traffic when the primary rigs are busy?

3. What's their training program like? I've been through three training programs now and doing another exstensive program is going to get old, but never the less, its alwasy good to further shine your skills.

4. Hows the moral leval? Im a care free guy, I like to have light hearted convo's and joke about calls to keep the stress levals down. Having an abundance of overly serious/jerk partners isn't something I want

5. How hard are you run? 24s? day cars? How hard is it to get on 24's? I hate day cars..

6. Station quality? I've had stations that literally have bullet holes in the front door *not joking* and look like they came out of a scene from the exorcist.

7. Managers attitude?

8. Will you get fired/written up over stupid little junk?

9. Are the white uniforms really as annoying to keep clean as I'm imagining?

10. Just overall impression? I'd be leaving a great company with a good repuation I've laid for myself to start all over again elsewhere. I'm also in need of a car, which I can now afford the payments on.. losing the finacial stability would suck. Are they super overbearing? 

11. Care-bear-ettes.. You know what I'm talking about, they do have some really cute girls...  okay, a little unprofesssional I know... But is having a female partner an issue with lifting, stress, jokes, driving, ect? *I've had female partners... but they weren't young girls who are new to ems... 

Thanks for your help guys.. I'm pulling my hair out trying to decide, Ive heard great things about care but don't want to make the wrong decision.:mellow:


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

Americare San Diego or LA operations


----------



## exodus (Jan 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Americare San Diego or LA operations



He's in the LA op's. SD really doesn't do 911 for the most part except for one small area way up north. IIRC.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

exodus said:


> He's in the LA op's. SD really doesn't do 911 for the most part except for one small area way up north. IIRC.



That is what I had thought


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 15, 2012)

La/Oc


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> You don't need to bump



sounds like you already have a good gig going on at your current employment. Only reason why I would think it might benefit you to go to care would be for the possibly more 911 calls with LA County fire, otherwise, i dont really see any need to leave if you dont really care much for that.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 16, 2012)

asking these questions will probably generate a million different answers from a million different people, if you feel like it'll benefit you down the line to work at care, then do it, if not, stay at your current employment. Some will tell you its horrible, some will tell you its great, you wont really know for sure until you switch over, that is, if you want to go. but some of the questions, like ift picking up 911, yeah, you do get put into 911 coverage even if you're on a ift car, lets say if the 24s for that first in is being ran, you'll essentially be a cover until they get back. being ran on a 24 always depends on where your station is located, so it'll be different every station.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I'd be in OC most of the time. But 911 exp is kind of the reason we all became emts, right?


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Well I'd be in OC most of the time. But 911 exp is kind of the reason we all became emts, right?




THIS.
personally, id probably switch. since youre offered the job and probably dont have much time to decide, otherwise id try to ask people who actually work there or do some ridealongs and ask around.

if you hated it would it be possible to get your old job back? its scary but it could be the best thing to happen to you.

hopefully someone whos worked there comes in with some insight.


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

Wish I would get a call from Care in OC. Applied in October and still no word.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2012)

Chan said:


> Wish I would get a call from Care in OC. Applied in October and still no word.



Have you followed up with them?


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Have you followed up with them?



I did before the New Year, they said they were on a hiring freeze till 2012 which seems like they're starting to hire again according to this thread.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2012)

Chan said:


> I did before the New Year, they said they were on a hiring freeze till 2012 which seems like they're starting to hire again according to this thread.



Then I would think NOW would be the perfect time for another call.  Calling periodically shows that you're interested.  Just don't call them everyday.


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I think I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow seeing how its the case of the Mondays with it being MLK day and all. I wouldn't want to be at work.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea they're hiring again, but 1. You have to have 100% open availability to get a call back and I applied in June of 2011.


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

Went back in to change my availability to 100% had some church thing I had to deal with last year. Now I'm free, I'll give them a call tomorrow and let them know.


----------



## firetender (Jan 16, 2012)

Something the OP might want to consider is "Do you have any upward mobility where you're at?"

It sounds like you're in a relatively secure and mutually beneficial relationship where you're at. If there's a way *up* there, as opposed to a very bottom-heavy organization, you'd be better off passing on the thrills and thinking in terms of going for a longer-term career.

If you think short-term, that's what you'll get. In the long run you may get to be a much better providor staying where you're at.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

0% chance at upward mobility. Everyone who's been employed here hates it. I don't mind it, but possibly because I'm not burnt out...yet. Our COO and VicePresident and most of our HR team all abandoned ship in the last month, which makes me wonder if the company is about to go under.. As well as us closing a few stations.

Care seems to have it all and all the benefits, but I'd be driving from riverside to OC with a 12mpg truck. The gas working day cars and the lessened hours 36-48 from 72-96 and twice the amount of driving resulting from the 24 to day car swap is the only thing holding me back. 

Essentially that's what I'm looking for, is for a current or former care employee to fill me in about getting on 24's and getting more hours. We're only promised 36-48, but does everyone get usually get more than that? That's what happens at a.c, we're promised 40 but we get 72-96 and all the over time that comes with.


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

One of my instructors was a Care employee that ran with Anaheim fire. I think he said he was making about $2000 a month after taxes running 24hr with fire. 

I did a ride along with Care and the guys said the first month or two you don't have a real schedule, just fit you in whenever they can until they work all the new employees into the schedule. OT he said was scarce as they had so many employees fighting for extra hours. But they said that their payroll department is top notch, they never have to double check their hours because they're always paid the correct amount.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

2000 a month isn't bad, I could work with that. I'm making 2600/month at my current service though, quite a bit of a pay drop.


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

$600 is quite a bit of a paycut especially in this economy, if things are good for you at AMR, I'd stay there.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not with AMR, I'm with AmeriCare


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 16, 2012)

If I was with AMR, I wouldnt even consider Care


----------



## Chan (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, apologies, yeah stay where you are.


----------



## Marinelayer (Jan 19, 2012)

I work for CARE, and I have nothing but good things to say about the company.  All of their private cars are available for fire coverage, so even if you're stuck doing IFT's, you'll be running some 911.  You won't get placed on a dedicated fire car until you have the seniority to do so, meaning you have to have a certain amount of hours worked before you can bid on a permanent shift.  Shift bids come up twice a year, and until then, you'll be a floater.  As for bidding on fire shifts when they become available, each shift has its own requirements.  For example, Anaheim fire shifts run in-house with the fire dept, work on the Anaheim fire schedule, require a LOT of hrs worked, as well as a fire academy.
I don't want to discourage you from taking the job, but I will say that nobody likes working with someone who just wants fire calls, and complains the entire shift when doing routine transfers or discharges. Also, you won't be making the kind of money you're making now.  Good luck!

And nobody cares about the white shirts.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha Im taking the care job. Im pretty laid back when I'm working and I don't care if I run IFTs, I'm not one to complain, just happy to be doing a job I enjoy. But I hate getting stuck with partners that complain all the time. As for the white shirts, I'm totally gonna get mine all stained, I just know it. Since you work for care already, any idea what their tattoo policy is?


----------



## Chan (Jan 19, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Haha Im taking the care job. Im pretty laid back when I'm working and I don't care if I run IFTs, I'm not one to complain, just happy to be doing a job I enjoy. But I hate getting stuck with partners that complain all the time. As for the white shirts, I'm totally gonna get mine all stained, I just know it. Since you work for care already, any idea what their tattoo policy is?



No visable tattoos.


----------



## Marinelayer (Jan 19, 2012)

If you have tattoos on your arms, make sure to get long sleeves from the quartermaster when you pick up your uniforms.  

Congrats!


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 19, 2012)

They're not visible unless my arms are above my head, think theyll care?


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh! And what's their view on moonlighting for another service for extra hours?


----------



## Marinelayer (Jan 20, 2012)

As long as your ink isn't visible, you're fine.  As for working another gig, you'll have to ask management during training.  I can't imagine it would be a problem, as long as you agree to the requirements of full time availability and show up for your shifts.  CARE is a great place to work, I'm sure you'll enjoy your time there.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hows the training program there? AmeriCare has an incredibly over the top training program. What about getting drivers cleared?


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 23, 2012)

Marinelayer said:


> I work for CARE, and I have nothing but good things to say about the company.  All of their private cars are available for fire coverage, so even if you're stuck doing IFT's, you'll be running some 911.  You won't get placed on a dedicated fire car until you have the seniority to do so, meaning you have to have a certain amount of hours worked before you can bid on a permanent shift.  Shift bids come up twice a year, and until then, you'll be a floater.  As for bidding on fire shifts when they become available, each shift has its own requirements.  For example, Anaheim fire shifts run in-house with the fire dept, work on the Anaheim fire schedule, require a LOT of hrs worked, as well as a fire academy.
> I don't want to discourage you from taking the job, but I will say that nobody likes working with someone who just wants fire calls, and complains the entire shift when doing routine transfers or discharges. Also, you won't be making the kind of money you're making now.  Good luck!
> 
> And nobody cares about the white shirts.



They make you have an academy to work Anaheim now? Fullerton too? That's some BS. When I was there you had to interview for the spots but no academy was required. Is Anaheim picking more of those guys up now? For the OP, Care is by far the best private in OC. I loved it there. Top equipment, management was cool, don't know how it is with Falck running the show.


----------



## Marinelayer (Jan 23, 2012)

They say an academy isn't required, but preferred.  Some of the spots also require upwards of 5000 hours worked in order to apply.  And I agree with you, CARE is a great company.  I enjoy going to work everyday.

As for SoCAl911's question, I'm not sure how training with CARE will compare with AmeriCare, but it is thorough. All of our PCR's are now electronic, so considerable time is spent learning that particular system.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I'm looking forward to starting. Took my physical today, I did great on everything except the eye test, one was perfect and the other was blurry.. I'm blaming it on falling asleep on the with my fist in my eye all night


----------



## Chan (Feb 1, 2012)

Called Care and they've only processed applications up to August. Seems like they received thousands of them.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Feb 7, 2012)

Just got an email from Care to do their "Pre-Interview" form/opinion exam. Hope this is good news.


----------



## Chan (Feb 7, 2012)

If I  may ask, when did you apply?


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Feb 7, 2012)

Chan said:


> If I  may ask, when did you apply?



August 24th, and I think I was in your EMT class man. OCCPR class number 1? Corey and Andy?


----------



## Chan (Feb 7, 2012)

Close but I'm class 2.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> August 24th, and I think I was in your EMT class man. OCCPR class number 1? Corey and Andy?



I was in class number 1. I applied for CARE in September and have been following up periodically to no avail. Hopefully make their way into the September applicants and I hear something soon.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 8, 2012)

I heard that Care isnt really friendly with school scedules.. which sucks..
question to the OP:
IS Americare friendly with their scedules? do they have 12 hr day cars?


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea they're pretty good, as long as you work an LA car. And yea, we run 12's


----------



## mike1390 (Feb 8, 2012)

The grass isn't always greener.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Feb 9, 2012)

got an email from care couple days ago i applied 5 months ago lol


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Feb 10, 2012)

I got an email for an interview! Now I just have to study up!


----------



## Chan (Feb 10, 2012)

Good luck on the interview!


----------



## the.devil.himself (Feb 12, 2012)

got a call for an interview, i'll pass since they're not frienldy with school schedules..


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2012)

the.devil.himself said:


> got a call for an interview, i'll pass since they're not frienldy with school schedules..



Send them my way!!! Done with school just need hours...


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 12, 2012)

Care isn't good for hours till you build your seniority


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Care isn't good for hours till you build your seniority



I know but I have to pay my dues somewhere. Any other suggestions for gaining paid clinical experience faster?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2012)

Also I have several friends that work there and they say you can pick up shifts all the time...


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's what I hear too


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Care isn't good for hours till you build your seniority



Not all paramedic schools require ambulance time to be done on an emergency ambulance.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just the good ones, jk


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Feb 14, 2012)

I applied in September, and just got the email for the pre-interview form/assessment and submitted it today!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> I applied in September, and just got the email for the pre-interview form/assessment and submitted it today!
> 
> Good Luck!!



Same here....see you at the interview!


----------



## Chan (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck with your interview guys, still waiting for my email, or should I say hoping.


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Care Interview/Testing Thursday 16th*

Anybody that tested on Thursday hear anything yet a email or phone call


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 18, 2012)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> Anybody that tested on Thursday hear anything yet a email or phone call



Not response yet, but hoping for a phone call. Did you test/interview?

Anyone able to share a bit about their interview process? :=)


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Care Testing 16 th*

Yes I tested in the afternoon do u know if they were going to call or email also do u know how many they were hiring


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2012)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> Anybody that tested on Thursday hear anything yet a email or phone call



Nope, hopefully we will hear something Monday.


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 18, 2012)

I figure we should hear something soon I think HR said they were going to start orientation the first week of March


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends on the HR department but I'd bet you wont hear anything until next week. That's been my experience with all my jobs except for the random few hires on the spot.  

Good luck! I hope it works out for all you guys and gal.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes sir they did say that...


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Interview is a piece of cake(as long as u know the basics), u have a skills part which I thought was easier, it mostly falls on the interview. Just show them u know ur stuff and you would b commited to working there. If all goes good u get an email withing 2 weeks w ur job offer, check ur email often tho cus they ask for u to answer back within 48hrs. I'm taking my physical on Monday so we'll see wat happens after that. 

Good luck!!


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 18, 2012)

The physical is easy, but the back strength test is a bit odd.


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wat do they have u do?


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's this machine they strap you into, it's a little odd.


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds kinky, I guess i'll find out Monday morning. When is ur start date?


----------



## Chan (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoping for an email for an interview with Care soon. I applied in October.


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

You might wanna call them, one of my co-workers applied in January and already did his test and interview, hes just waiting for results. With so many application they might miss some, follow up.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol we get it chan, you want an interview.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 18, 2012)

I start this week


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2012)

Chan said:


> Hoping for an email for an interview with Care soon. I applied in October.



I applied in September and just interviewed Thursday. Patience my friend....


----------



## Chan (Feb 18, 2012)

Patience is always the hardest part. At least I get to go plinking with my new gun on Monday


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I start this week



Cool, hopefully it won't take long after Monday, I'm ready to leave my current ambulance company right now


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 18, 2012)

What's the same position I'm in, where are your working currently?


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I rather not say just yet lol, not until I'm in. But u worked for a good company, right now I dnt


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2012)

Any word?


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lots of words, which ones are you looking for?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2012)

the magic one


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Care Skills/Interview 02/16/2012*



Anonymous said:


> the magic one



Anybody hear anything today


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 21, 2012)

No, I took my physical yesterday so imma call them tomorrow to see wat they say. My friend went to sign papers today and they told him march 5 for the new hires


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Care*



ssoto5588 said:


> No, I took my physical yesterday so imma call them tomorrow to see wat they say. My friend went to sign papers today and they told him march 5 for the new hires



Did they call u to take a physical and did your friend test on the 16 th of this month


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Care*



ssoto5588 said:


> No, I took my physical yesterday so imma call them tomorrow to see wat they say. My friend went to sign papers today and they told him march 5 for the new hires



Did they call u to take a physical and did your friend test on the 16 th of this month


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 21, 2012)

I forget when he tested but it was a couple of weeks ago, might have been the 16th or a lil earlier in the month....

After u test u get an email within 2 weeks letting know whether u got a job offer or not, if u did get an offer then u have to come in some papers, THEN go for ur test and physical.


----------



## ssoto5588 (Feb 21, 2012)

Drug test*


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a call yesterday from care h.r. I interview Wednesday!


----------



## EMTSic (Feb 25, 2012)

I work for Care. Great company. If you guys have any questions about the interview process shoot me a message. Oral interview is a little different than most. Good luck everyone who's interviewing!


----------



## EMSswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Care called me today telling me i passed everything and sent me to go get a tb shot and the place where i get sized for my uniform. first new hire orientation starts march 5th and is mon-thurs 8am-5pm. the first 2 weeks are mandatory so if you have school good luck!! i already had to drop classes because of this.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back from them. When did you take your physical? And that is going to hose me for school.


----------



## EMSswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Last Tuesday so february 21st


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2012)

I had my physical on Thursday so I assume I will hear something soon. See you at orientation...


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## EMSswag (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya hopefully bud if not I know the second orientation is 2 weeks after march 5th


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Feb 29, 2012)

*Care*



octraumaqueen said:


> i got a call yesterday from care h.r. I interview wednesday!



interview today!! 
Super nervous!!! Help!!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2012)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> interview today!!
> Super nervous!!! Help!!



feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions. other than that just relax!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2012)

swag how is orientation so far?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

Since Santa Ana is merging their FD with OCFA and eliminating their ambulances, anyone want to put the odds on Care getting the ambulance contract? If you want to work 911 for Care, now's the time to get hired there. 

http://www.ocregister.com/news/city-161283-ocprint-santa-ocfa.html


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

CARE "might" have Santa Ana lined up, they also "might" have a contract setup for city of orange and they "might" have something going with Westminster. Allegedly of course.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> CARE "might" have Santa Ana lined up, they also "might" have a contract setup for city of orange and they "might" have something going with Westminster. Allegedly of course.



Who actually runs Westminister right now? It's OCFA, so I doubt that they run their own ambulances. I thought it was Care, but Westminister isn't listed on their website. 

Well, Doctors and Care are split basically along the 55. Given the experience requirments given in the RFP (either 3 consecutive years as primary in a system at least 80% of the call volume as SA in the past 10 years or 2 consecutive years as primary at 80% call volume in the last 5 years with CAAS accreditation), the only companies in OC that really qualify is Care and Doctors. I don't think that Medix has the run volume in Mission Viejo to qualify nor Emergency with the handful of Northern North County cities they have (Brea, Placentia, etc). 

Since reimbursement is, "Give us a price for ambulances and billing and we get all of the money from any billing done. You pay for any mutual aid used" and the need to maintain both dedicated ("tier 1" service) and non-dedicated units ("tier 2 services"), it doesn't make sense for the non-OC companies to make a bid. The other major OC players (Lynch, Pacific, Shoreline. Am I really missing anyone?) don't qualify since they aren't primary 911 providers... anyplace. 

Since Care already has Fountain Valley, Costa Mesa, and Garden Groove, they're much better positioned to be able to cheaply provide tier 2 service, unlike Doctors where the bulk of their cities are in South, South county. Tustin and Irvine really aren't that much (granted, Fountain Valley isn't that much either...). 

How much of a chance do you think Doctors has with Santa Ana?

Do you think any non-OC companies have a chance or want a 911 contract in OC given the lack of other services provided in the county? 

Maybe Americare can be a spoiler given their other contracts in the So. Cal area. 

Link to RFP:
http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/finan...ulance_transport_related_services_phase_1.pdf


----------



## gumby4532 (Mar 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Who actually runs Westminister right now? It's OCFA, so I doubt that they run their own ambulances. I thought it was Care, but Westminister isn't listed on their website.]



Last time I heard, Shoreline ran fire for Westminster.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

gumby4532 said:


> Last time I heard, Shoreline ran fire for Westminster.



That looks like it. 
http://www.ocfa.org/_uploads/pdf/sr_ec100826-08.pdf

However, the Shoreline/Westminister arraignment is "Shoreline provides the crew, OCFA provides the stations and ambulances." An arraignment like that I can see being open to any service, but it's completely different than the Santa Ana RFP.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea shoreline just provides crew and backup rigs for westminister's ET cars. I worked that shift a few times when I was working at shoreline, it's a pretty chill setup - in house.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

AmeriCare can't handle the volume. They can't even maintain decent eta's for villa park.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

CARE is gonna get S.A., no doubt in my mind. Care's agreement to stay away from doctor's contracts was nullified when they sold to AMR. Besides, OCFA hates AMR - so they're not likely to give them any new contracts. I wouldn't be surprised if care started to pick up some of doctors contracts as well.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

It would be nice if it was operated as an in house using their rigs - I'm quite the fan.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 8, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> It would be nice if it was operated as an in house using their rigs - I'm quite the fan.



OCFA just tested for ET Tech, i.e. Ambulance Operator, for Santa Ana, otherwise that was a lot of testing for 2 ambulances in Westminster and one in San Clemente.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 8, 2012)

As far as I know they have other plans for those positions.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

Yet SA has a RFP out to run the system like most other cities in OC.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2012)

Buddy that works for CARE says they have the SA contract.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

They don't have it yet, the RFP is still out.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Yet they haven't even announced phase 1 results for the RFP.

On a side note, I knew I should have saved the RFP criteria earlier today, but it's down now. :-(


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, our higher ups seem pretty confident about that contract tho


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, our higher ups seem pretty confident about that contract tho



I cans see why though.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well we're running calls out of Santa Ana, I think it's safe to say we got it.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got an Interview for this Saturday, anyone have any pointers or any idea on what I should expect. Anything in particular I should brush up on.


----------

